# What to feed guppy fry NEED HELP SOON



## GuppyLord0314 (May 24, 2009)

i need to know what to feed my guppy fry ( i only got one because the female died dering birth and i had to pull on the little guys tail and saved him)
Plz help 

:admin:
:withstup:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

There are fry foods you can buy, but you can just crush up flake food until its really fine, and then feed him that.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

yea thats what i do.....crushed fish food works fine.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just needs to be small enough to fit in their tiny little mouths.


----------

